
Ask HN: Best time to post on HackerNews? - tux
Hey everyone, what&#x27;s the best day(s) and time(s) to post on HN ?  I&#x27;ve noticed there is too many interesting posts are simply missed when posted in the wrong day&#x2F;time. I find my self going trough many new posts to find something more interesting or relevant then even on front page some days. Thank you for your help!
======
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254)

tl;dr it's down to luck.

That part of the reason for the new repost rules. (you can repost a submission
at sane intervals until significant discussion has occured.)

~~~
tux
@ minimaxir, Thank you for been the first to reply. I did not even know that
repost's are allowed on HN :-)

I guess I should of read FAQ about "repost";
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

    
    
       Are reposts ok?
    
       If a story has had significant attention in the last 
       year or so, we kill reposts as duplicates. If not, a 
       small number of reposts is ok.
    
       Please don't delete and repost the same story, though.   
       Accounts that do that eventually lose submission privileges.
    

Anyone one else knows what is "small number of reposts" and how often until it
gets some votes/comments ?

~~~
greenyoda
_" Anyone one else knows what is 'small number of reposts' and how often until
it gets some votes/comments"_

There's no guarantee that you'll ever get any upvotes or comments, but if your
article is interesting, not off-topic (see the guidelines[1]) and not a
duplicate or near-duplicate of another article, it has a much better chance.

I think that the definition of a "small number" was deliberately left vague,
so use your judgement. 2 or 3 sounds like a small number to me, but after I
see the sixth repost of an article in a single day I start wishing it would go
away already.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

